# ...I've jumped in



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

After reading lots of threads regarding the Sage DTP and separate grinder I nearly went for this option but decided that I would opt for the Barista Express as it was £369 which i thought a decent price. The idea is in the long run to then move towards a dual boiler etc but to learn the craft this will at lest give me all i need without taking too much space up in the kitchen.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

The BE is a great little machine. Had one for a few years & loved it.


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

HowardSmith said:


> The BE is a great little machine. Had one for a few years & loved it.


This is good to hear


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

HowardSmith said:


> The BE is a great little machine. Had one for a few years & loved it.





Sirmol said:


> This is good to hear


Yep, I've got it now (or rather my other half has..)

I've got an espresso blend in the built in grinder, and have my Niche next to it to single dose anything else that I take up to hers.


----------

